# Bar



## Jigoku no Tenshi

Hola a Todos/Hello Everybody

He notado que "BAR" suena o se escribe igual en diferentes idiomas, asi que ¿En tu idioma se le dice "BAR" al sitio donde se ingiere licor? y si no ¿como se escribe y se dice "BAR"?

I've noticed that "BAR" sounds or it's written the same in different languages, so in your language is it called "BAR" the place where you drink liquor? if not, How is it written and said "BAR"?

Aqui esta un archivo donde tu puedes compartir tus respuestas/Here it is one file where you can share your answers


----------



## Jana337

You seem to have misunderstood the purpose of the Glossaries forum.  We collect vocabulary related to specific topics there.

For translations of a single word of many languages, it is preferable to use the OL forum instead of compiling a list in a huge Excel file. 

Czech: Bar - both written and said.

Jana


----------



## Outsider

It's also _bar_ in Portuguese, clearly a loanword from English.


----------



## Kraus

Italian: bar


----------



## Maja

In Serbian also *bar* /*бар* but more spread and domestic term is *kafana */*кафана*.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

It's been borrowed from English: *bar*.


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: *בר* (or *באר*) (pronounced _bar_).


----------



## parakseno

Romanian also has this "international" word - *bar* pronounced quite like the English word, except that the "a" is pronounced more like "u" in "cut" and the "r" IS heard.


----------



## gao_yixing

In Chinese, it's called 酒吧 (jiu ba). 酒 means bear, and 吧 is just like the sound of "bar".


----------



## Etcetera

It's бар in Russian (pronounced more or less like bar in American English).


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Jigoku no Tenshi said:


> I've noticed that "BAR" sounds or it's written the same in different languages, so in your language is it called "BAR" the place where you drink liquor? if not, How is it written and said "BAR"?


In Dutch 'bar' is used and written that way. 
I am not sure about the Netherlands, but in Flanders, it is pronounced the way it is written, so, with a very Dutch 'a' sound (though often prolongued). The 'r' can be pronounced with the tip of the tong or more in the back of the throat.
'Bar' is often used for a place which is more expensive (and/or chique) than a 'café' or a more dodgy place (e.g. strip tease bar).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish: *baari *[ba:ri]

Also such word as *kapakka* exists but as a place it sounds more vulgar.


----------



## clandestina

Hello,

In Hungarian it is *bár *(comes from English, pronounced with a long open "aa" like in 'fly' or 'high') and it means a place of a more distinguished athmosphere.
cheers,
C


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
バー (bā)
The final R of the English _bar _disappears but elongates the A.

Some bars with Italian drinks, food and interior call themselves バール (bāru) but not all Italian bars do so.


----------



## MingRaymond

gao_yixing said:


> 酒 means bear


 
It should be beer/wine.


----------



## Etcetera

DrWatson said:


> Also such word as *kapakka* exists but as a place it sounds more vulgar.


That sounds curiously close to the Russian кабак (kab*a*k), which means exactly the same!


----------



## Lemminkäinen

In Norwegian, it's - not surprisingly - *bar*.


----------



## Outsider

DrWatson said:


> Also such word as *kapakka* exists but as a place it sounds more vulgar.





clandestina said:


> In Hungarian it is *bár *(comes from English, pronounced with a long open "aa" like in 'fly' or 'high') and it means a place of a more distinguished athmosphere.


It's interesting that this happens in other languages, too. In Portuguese, there is the word *tasca*, which is more or the less the same as a "bar" or "pub", but it's used for less refined, old-fashioned or rustic establishments.


----------



## DrWatson

Etcetera said:


> That sounds curiously close to the Russian кабак (kab*a*k), which means exactly the same!



You know, I was suspecting *kapakka* might be a Russian loanword. Now it's confirmed, thanks!


----------



## roh3x2n

Farsi: 
Mai khana


----------



## panjabigator

I am not sure...perhaps /daruu khaanaa/ in either language.  I'm almost positive Urdu has something eloquent for it...


----------



## Salmantina

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In Dutch 'bar' is used and written that way.
> I am not sure about the Netherlands, but in Flanders, it is pronounced the way it is written, so, with a very Dutch 'a' sound (though often prolongued). The 'r' can be pronounced with the tip of the tong or more in the back of the throat.
> 'Bar' is often used for a place which is more expensive (and/or chique) than a 'café' or a more dodgy place (e.g. strip tease bar).
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


 
It´s the same as where I come from, Frank (when we´re talking about pronounciation). But in fact I almost live in Belgium (very close to the border) . I don´t know whether it would be the same in the north of the Netherlands, but I suppose it is.

I do have to admit though, that I don´t often hear the word "bar". We use the word "café" more often, or "kroeg". For what you call a "bar", I suppose you could also say "grand café"

Houdoe


----------



## mcibor

It's interesting, because in Polish bar lost it's meaning as a place to drink liquor/wine/beer and became place where you can eat traditional Polish food for a cheap price - eg. pierogi, nudles, soup, etc.
Restauracja (restaurant) is for exlusive, expensive dining and traditional szlachta Polish food (aristocratic)
Kawiarnia is to drink coffee, eat a cake

and last but not least, place, where you can drink beer/liquor is
pub
pronounced as in English with ^ sound p^b (pab)

Michał


----------



## parakseno

I would like to add the Greek word for it:
* το μπάρ* [to b*a*r]
There also is the tavern (*η ταβέρνα* [i tav*e*rna]) though it's not an exact translation of "bar". It's a typical Greek "hangout place" where one can usually have a meal too, besides having a drink.


----------

